# New Codes 20611, 20606, 20604



## tammy roach (Jan 5, 2015)

Is anyone billing 76881 and 76882 with these new codes?


----------



## GinaM (Jan 9, 2015)

they are bundled now in the new codes


----------



## mray85 (Jan 13, 2015)

Please see the descriptions of the new codes in the CPT book. It clearly describes that the US guidance is included.
If you are using fluoroscopic guidance then you will need to use 20600 2605 20610 with the proper fluoro code.


----------



## tammy roach (Jan 16, 2015)

But 76881 and 76882 are not codes for the ultrasound guidance.  They are just ultrasound codes, the diagnostic part of the procedure.  This is not for needle placement.  We have been billing them together. Haven't seen what the response from insurance is yet.


----------



## mray85 (Jan 20, 2015)

I would need to see documentation to see exactly how the services are being used. I have seen some documentation trying to pass US guidance with arthrograms and all sorts of ways, when  really what they were doing was performing an injection of synvisc with US guidance. The patient already has a diagnosis of 715.16, so therefore no diagnostic service would stand in an audit because the dx was already established.


----------



## madgejones10 (Jan 26, 2015)

*US guidance*

AAOS is not supporting ultrasound guidance for needle placement for injections in ANY major joint; i.e. knee joint injections.  The joint is palpable and therefore U/S is not necessary.


----------



## sparkles1077 (Jan 30, 2015)

madgejones10 said:


> AAOS is not supporting ultrasound guidance for needle placement for injections in ANY major joint; i.e. knee joint injections.  The joint is palpable and therefore U/S is not necessary.



Do you have a reference or website address for this?

Thank you


----------



## tammy roach (Feb 2, 2015)

*76881 and 76882*

My original question pertains to these 2 specific codes: 76881 and 76882. Is anyone billing these with injections? I understand and realize that 76942 is NOT billable with the new codes, 20604, 20606, and 20611.


----------

